

Text-align: Justify and Responsive Web Design - franze
http://www.barrelny.com/blog/text-align-justify-and-rwd/

======
thenerdfiles
Did he just pwn "grid system" implementations (grid classes, to be specific)?

~~~
shoebappa
I don't see how, you're still having to calculate percentages at each break
point. Maybe I'm missing something but it seems it's only saving you
calculating the margin/padding. If you're using a tool to calculate the
percentages for you such as [http://semantic.gs/](http://semantic.gs/) I don't
see how you couldn't do the same with less calculation and much less CSS.

